# Health and Safety when Jumping



## spotty_pony (11 February 2008)

Ok, I am doing an assignment for college about riding over fences. One of the questions is:

 'outline the main health and safety points relating to riding over fences and the equipment that is used to help maintain health and safety'

can anyone provide any help on this? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I obviously know some of the really obvious things, eg you should wear a correctly fitting hat and a body protector .. but what else??

Any help much appreciated! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## SpottedCat (11 February 2008)

Sprung jump cups? Plastic cups? Not leaving unused cups in wings?


----------



## KatB (11 February 2008)

Poles that fall down. Suitable going/ground conditions.


----------



## Tikka (11 February 2008)

Make sure that the fences have a true ground line, jump them in correct way (ie on a spread the single pole is at the back), the ground is flat.


----------



## dixie (11 February 2008)

Make sure there is someone with you when you are jumping.  Wear suitable footwear.


----------



## duckling (11 February 2008)

not overfacing the horse or rider?


----------



## frannieuk (11 February 2008)

Frangible pins used in eventing, and the knockdown assemblies used for the back rails in BSJA?
Adequate training of horses and riders to ensure they have suitable skills to enable them to jump safely?


----------



## amandathepanda (11 February 2008)

make sure you put jumps away after jumping as kids tend to like playing on them.... heavy poles + small child swinging off pole = trip to A&amp;E with concussion


----------



## LankyLucy (11 February 2008)

Make jumps safe - don't stack up cavaletti or straw bales as they can bring a horse down if they hit the jump.


----------



## saskia295 (11 February 2008)

I know it was awful, but you could use the example of the French horse (can't remember the name, sorry, big chestnut) at Badminton who got cut by a flag pole that snapped. They are now using bendy poles (like on the edge of a football pitch). Hope that helps.


----------



## AnnaandStella (11 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
heavy poles + small child swinging off pole = trip to A&amp;E with concussion 

[/ QUOTE ]

In spite of myself (it's a very valid point) this really made me chuckle!


----------



## OWLIE185 (11 February 2008)

You need to ensure that their is a recorded system in place where the fences are regularly checked and maintained.  This should be at least once a month and the person checking them needs to sign and date the record sheets indicating that they have done so.

The fences and their component parts should be checked to ensure that they have been manufactured to the appropriate British/International Standard.  Any that do not comply should be taken out of service.

There should be a written procedure for where, how and why the jumps are sighted and that also that there should always be a qualified first aider on site when the jumps are used.

There should be written instructions which state that if the jumps are outdoors they should only be used in good daylight and under the supervision of an approved and qualified instructor.


----------



## teapot (11 February 2008)

Appropriate lighting too: ie, be careful when jumping under floodlights


----------

